# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αγχώδης διαταραχή;

## Speed7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά του φόρουμ, είμαι καινούργιος εδώ και πρώτη φορά σας γράφω. Γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που αγχώνεται εύκολα, τα τελευταία χρόνια μιας και μου έχουν συμβεί πολλά, λίγο λάθος επιλογές δικές μου, λίγο μου τυχαίνουν δύσκολες καταστάσεις. 
Αρχικά πριν από 3 χρόνια είχα κάτι περίεργες ταχυκαρδίες και πεταγόμουν στον ύπνο μου από αυτό, πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και παθολόγο, μου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα μαζί και εξετάσεις για τα πάντα και έβαλα και χόλτερ για 1 ημέρα και όλα ήταν καλά. 
Πριν από κάποιους μήνες ένιωσα φτερουγίσματα έντονα στην καρδιά μου, σαν να χάνει τον χτύπο της, σαν να μην μπορεί να βρει χτύπο κ να μην μπορεί να χτυπήσει σωστά επίσης ένιωσα να παγώνω, τρέμουλο, ζαλάδα και ταχυκαρδία, αυτά κράτησαν κάποια λεπτά. Φοβήθηκα και πήγα στα επείγοντα όπου μου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα, εξετάσεις αίματος και ούρων κ όλα ήταν καλά. Μετά από αυτό το επεισόδιο, έπαθα κ αλλά τέτοια μικρά επεισόδια και πήγα σε καρδιολόγο όπου και ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι όλα είναι καλά και ότι σωματικοποιώ το άγχος μου και αυτό είναι που το προκαλεί αυτό, δεν μου βρήκε τίποτα πάρα μόνο λίγο ανεβασμένη την πίεση μου. 
Γνωρίζοντας όλα αυτά μετά από μήνες ακόμα κάποιες φορές έχω τέτοιου είδους «κρίσεις» παίρνω μισό ζανάξ κ είναι λες κ δεν έγινε ποτέ. Είναι πολύ κουραστικό να ζω σχεδόν καθημερινά με τον φόβο μήπως ξαναέρθει αυτό το πράγμα, αν και έχουν περάσει κ ολόκληροι μήνες που να μην με έχει πιάσει, μάλλον έρχεται στις πιο στρεσογόνες περιόδους της ζωής μου. 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κ εσείς έχετε παρόμοια συμπτώματα και αν αυτό λέγεται αγχώδης διαταραχή, όπως κ επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν παίζει ρόλο κάποιες φορές που το νιώθω το ότι έχω φάει πολύ κ έχω φουσκώσει από το φαγητό αν μπορεί αυτό να επιδεινώνει αυτό που νιώθω. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τα πολλά λόγια.

----------


## Speed7

Εντωμεταξύ ρε παιδιά τις τελευταίες μέρες με πιάνει το βράδυ όταν τρώω και κάθομαι μετά στον καναπέ. Τι είναι αυτό το πράμα;;;

----------


## Speed7

Τίποτα φίλοι μου, κάνεις μια κουβέντα κ για μένα;

----------


## Iwsif95

Μιας που ο τίτλος σου είναι "Αγχώδης διαταραχή", άνοιξε το θέμα στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία "Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή", εκεί θα υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση και σίγουρα θα πάρεις γνώμες. Εκεί μπαίνουν οι περισσότεροι. 
Έδω στην κατηγορία αυτή η "κίνηση" είναι μικρή.

----------


## Speed7

> Μιας που ο τίτλος σου είναι "Αγχώδης διαταραχή", άνοιξε το θέμα στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία "Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή", εκεί θα υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση και σίγουρα θα πάρεις γνώμες. Εκεί μπαίνουν οι περισσότεροι. 
> Έδω στην κατηγορία αυτή η "κίνηση" είναι μικρή.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν το είχα προσέξει ότι το έχω βάλει σε λάθος κατηγορία! Θα το μεταφέρω εκεί τότε. Σε ευχαριστώ κ πάλι.

----------


## Art_Phil

Το συνεχές άγχος έχει τη ρίζα στον καταστροφολικό νου. 
Δηλαδή σε ένα μοτίβο σκέψεων όπου η σκέψη πάει στο χειρότερο, ο κόσμος είναι επικίνδυνος και ο εαυτός ανίκανος να ανταπεξέλθει. 
Μέσα στη μέρα σου κάνεις αρκετές σκέψεις καταστροφολογικές με αποτέλεσμα ο οργανισμός να βρίσκεται μονίμως σε συνθήκη alert. 
Αυτό που χρειάζεται να δουλέψεις είναι αρχικά το άγχος. Αυτό μπορεί να δουλευτεί με δύο τρόπους ταυτόχρονα. Ο ένας είναι να βρεις πχ στο youtube ή οπουδήποτε πώς κάνουμε αναπνοές χαλάρωσης ώστε να ηρεμεί το σώμα και ίσως κάποιες ασκήσεις ή δραστηρίοτητες που σε χαλαρώνουν, είτε αυτό είναι διαλογισμός είτε είναι οτιδήποτε. Το να βρεις τρόπους να ηρεμείς το σώμα σου είναι πολύτιμο εργαλείο. Μέσα από την αναπνόη και ειδικές ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης μπορείς να το καταφέρεις. 
Το δεύτερο επίπεδο που χρειάζεται να δουλέψεις είναι ο καταστροφολογικός νους. Όταν συμβαίνει κάτι το οποίο σε αγ΄χωνει σκέψου τι παρόμοιο είχε γίνει στο παρελθόν και πως τα κατάφερες, να θυμάσαι τις επιτυχίες σου, ώστε να νιώθεις πιο ικανός σε ότι έρθει. Επίσης σκεφτόμενος το χειρότερο μπροστά σε κάτι απρόβλεπτο να σκέφτεσαι και τι είναι το πιο πιθανό να συμβεί. Μην βάζεις την καταστροφολογία ως το πιο πιθανό σενάριο, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα πολύ πολύ σπάνια συμβαίνει το χειρότερο σενάριο. 
Τέλος, είναι σημαντικό να μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου. Οταν βλέπεις ότι πιέζεσαι χαλάρωσε, κάνε λίγα λεπτά μια ωραία δραστηριότητα. Μην πιέζεις τον οργανισμός σου με βαρή που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει γιατί αυτό θα βγει σωματοποιημένα. 
Έτσι λοιπόν φτάνουμε στο σημείο που πιθανώς βιώνεις κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν είναι κάτι προφανώς επικίνδυνο, είναι ένα δυσάρεστο συνάισθημα, είναι ένα σήμα από τον οργανισμό να ηρεμήσεις γιατί δεν αντέχει να βρίσκεται άλλο σε κατάσταση ALERT. 
Οργανικά και 1000 κρίσεις πανικού να πάθεις δεν παθαίνεις απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## Speed7

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου αδερφέ! Είμαι καλύτερα αυτό τον καιρό! Θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω τις συμβουλές σου αν ξανάρθει αυτή η κατάσταση, που ελπίζω να μην ξανάρθει ποτέ, κ εύχομαι να βοηθήσει. Να είσαι καλά και σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου και τη διάθεση να με βοηθήσεις!

----------

